# Gearbox crashed



## anssi (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello. 

I have Audi a3 8l 1.9tdi 66kw. and my automatic gearbox was crashed. And now im trying to ordering new gearbox, but i have codes AGR and FDB. I found gearbox with codes AHF and FDC. can my and the other gearbox fit together or if not can someone explain me what's difference between engine types and codes?

And if someone has better idea what i should do please give me advice!


----------

